# Bidet install??



## Yellow Badger (Jan 12, 2011)

Need to install one next week and never had the pleasure. Anyone who could help would be great. Wondering about dimensions and size of drain.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Dimensions from centerline of bidet to any obstruction on either side is same as for a W/C, 15" minimum. Trap is minimum 1 1/4". But that's what my code says, you'd better check with your local or state code.


----------



## Yellow Badger (Jan 12, 2011)

Code here says the same. So what I can see installs pretty much like a tub?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

One similarity with a bathtub is the p-trap is below finished floor.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Imagine the worst pedestal sink install you've ever done. Now remove the pedestal, put the sink on the floor, and put on a blindfold. That about sums it up. :wallbash:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Under my local codes, maximum water temp to a bidet is 110 degrees F. Any hotter and you'll burn the snapper....:shutup:

With the W/H's temps set at 120 F, you'd better put a mixing valve on the hot line.


----------



## Yellow Badger (Jan 12, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Imagine the worst pedestal sink install you've ever done. Now remove the pedestal, put the sink on the floor, and put on a blindfold. That about sums it up. :wallbash:


Now you just made it sound like so much fun I can't wait


----------



## Yellow Badger (Jan 12, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Under my local codes, maximum water temp to a bidet is 110 degrees F. Any hotter and you'll burn the snapper....:shutup:
> 
> With the W/H's temps set at 120 F, you'd better put a mixing valve on the hot line.


That is exactly what I am looking for right now. And i got the same number. We don't want burnt snapper ....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Trim it out before you set it, it's not that bad. A pedestal sink has a higher degree of difficulty in my opinion.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

They arent enforcing the 110 degree code up here on bidets. They are for big tubs. pay attention to which hole you put the diverter in. I think some bidet faucet instructions have the pull rod and the diverter switched.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Mr. Biz said it best... Only time I ever installed one was for my bay project in trade school. Horrible... PITA!!!

Edit: code here says 1-1/4 outlet, don't $hit in the bidet!!!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Yellow Badger said:


> That is exactly what I am looking for right now. And i got the same number. We don't want burnt snapper ....


 Make sure you check your local codes -- A lot of Municipalities these days are requiring Tempering Valves with integral checks on bidets -- And the Tempering Valve must be readily accessible.

Trim-Out would be a hell of a time to find out that cramming one in behind the fixture isn't considered "readily accessible".


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't think you need a tempering valve on a bidet. I can say from personal experience that you won't be on one long enough to get burned badly and you won't forget to be careful of the water temperature the next time. :whistling2:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Herk said:


> I don't think you need a tempering valve on a bidet. I can say from personal experience that you won't be on one long enough to get burned badly and you won't forget to be careful of the water temperature the next time. :whistling2:


 You do if you're Plumbing under the 2009 UPC.

416.3 Limitation of Water Temperature in Bidets. The maximum hot water temperature discharging from a bidet shall be limited to 110oF (43oC) by a device that conforms to ASSE 1070 or CSA B125.3. The water heater thermostat shall not be considered a control for meeting this provision.
Exception: An ASSE 1017 listed device may be acceptable when the maximum temperature setting for the device is 120oF. In no case shall the setting for the bidet exceed 110°F.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

People still use these things? GEt a washlet......no more soggy a$$


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Imagine the worst pedestal sink install you've ever done. Now remove the pedestal, put the sink on the floor, and put on a blindfold. That about sums it up. :wallbash:


how about the old kohler ones, before they had flex lines, they provided a couple of chrome copper tubes and you had to bend and cut them to size.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> how about the old kohler ones, before they had flex lines, they provided a couple of chrome copper tubes and you had to bend and cut them to size.


Those are the only ones I have put in. Very tedious.


----------



## Rangerpr (Sep 22, 2011)

I have to install one and it asks for a True 1-1/4" Bodied "P" Trap. What is a tru bodied?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Rangerpr said:


> I have to install one and it asks for a True 1-1/4" Bodied "P" Trap. What is a tru bodied?


 




The answer to that is on the way...

Know how to say 'hammer' in Italian? Il martello.:hammer:


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

once you set your first bidet youll realize how easy it is,the trap should be roughed in below the floor .when its time to trim it out it sets in like a lavy into a tailpiece,then connect flexes and tighten your nut.no sweat


----------



## Rangerpr (Sep 22, 2011)

*What is a true bodied 1 1/4 P-trap? (Bidet Installation)*

I decided to do mine through the wall not the floor. Imagine if it developed a leak on the P-trap under the floor.


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

Rangerpr said:


> I decided to do mine through the wall not the floor. Imagine if it developed a leak on the P-trap under the floor.


you use an all glue trap no leeky


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Imagine the worst pedestal sink install you've ever done. Now remove the pedestal, put the sink on the floor, and put on a blindfold. That about sums it up. :wallbash:


I remember reading this post on the day you submitted it John, and i remember laughing uncontrollably!

It still reminds me of the one i installed in intermmediate, years ago, that i fought with for what seemed like an eternity...

The only thing i would add to your analogy, in addition to the blindfold, would be to add full weight boxing gloves to the equation...

Maybe it was because i had never installed one, maybe it was because i was still somewhat green (not unlike today... :laughing: ) but i still recolect adding a few new entries to the Oxford American College Dictionary that day! :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

U666A said:


> Maybe it was because i had never installed one, maybe it was because i was still somewhat green....


No! They suck to install! :yes:


----------

